# hp g6000 lost webcam



## rosscampbell (Feb 22, 2009)

hi there 
since downloading vista updates i lost web cam completly it dosent even come up as a imiging device if i look for it in hardware and i cant do a system restore it fieezes up when trying to do it 

can any one give me a aolution to this ive looked and tired fixes from hp to no hlep :4-dontkno


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry to ask the obvious, have you searched for the latest drivers?


----------



## rosscampbell (Feb 22, 2009)

asidman said:


> Sorry to ask the obvious, have you searched for the latest drivers?


have a problim finding any imiginy device in system with out it i cant load drivers or find them when i dont know what they are and they not a exe file so wont auto load


----------



## rosscampbell (Feb 22, 2009)

rosscampbell said:


> have a problim finding any imiginy device in system with out it i cant load drivers or find them when i dont know what they are and they not a exe file so wont auto load


how do i load new drivers if i cant find device will it dix problim if i get drivers and if you can explain how to load without being able to find camera in list thank you


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Look here  and choose your exact model and download the necessary drivers


----------

